# Torn between Sakai Yusuke KS clone and Konosuke Funayuki/Gyuto



## perneto (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

I've seen the excited reviews of the new Sakai Yusuke KS-profiled 240 gyuto here, and was planning to order one soon, but I just noticed that the Konosuke HD 240 Funayuki/Gyuto is about the same price and currently in stock.
I understand they're very different knives: the Konosuke's a laser, the Yusuke is thicker and stiffer with a reportedly very nice convex grind.
Could you help me go over the advatages of each to help me decide?

Has anyone tried both (or the regular Konosuke HD), and could describe the difference in cutting performance and feel?

I expect the Konosuke would have slightly better edge retention, at the cost of being semi-stainless, and that both steels would get similarly sharp. Fit and finish should be similar also.
I think I'd enjoy both blade shapes very much - long flat spot and pointy tip. I guess the Yusuke is marginally better at rocking because of the higher tip.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 13, 2013)

well sakai yusuke 240 is out of stock on ****. you'll have to wait til there's stock.


----------



## ChiliPepper (Jan 13, 2013)

Well ASAIK both Yusuke and Kono are in the "laser" family and there shouldn't be a lot of difference in the thickness


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 13, 2013)

ChiliPepper said:


> Well ASAIK both Yusuke and Kono are in the "laser" family and there shouldn't be a lot of difference in the thickness



The Yusuke KS clone was a special order, 2.8 mm thick at the heel instead of the standard 2.2, and about 30 grams heavier at ~170g


----------



## wenus2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Perneto, I think you highlighted the main differences already and you really know about all you can without handling them. At this point id say you just need to decide what you're in for. 

Personally I'd go for the Yusuke, but then I (have) own/ed several Konosuke knives already.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 13, 2013)

Is there anywhere else to buy konosuke other than ....? Like direct from maker? A few other brands this can be done for a considerable price drop...


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 13, 2013)

tosho knife arts sells them but they're in canada.


----------



## stevenStefano (Jan 13, 2013)

If you can wait until they're in stock, I'd get the Sakai Yusuke. I think the fit and finish should be better on it, and I think the grind on the Yusukes should be better also


----------



## Lefty (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been reading the overall quality and price to performance ratio is better on Sakai Yusuke than Konosuke, now. Realistically, being made where they are, I'd say they are likely made in the same place (or 3 of 4 components/processes), and then finish assembled at a different place. I have no way of knowing for sure, but that's my feeling. 

I "had" a Kono for a little while and loved it. I now have a Masamoto KS and LOVE it! The profile is perfect, the look is perfectly simple...if the SY is close, you'll love it too. Go with the one that excites you more, when you look at it; I honestly don't think you'll regret either purchase.


----------



## Chefdog (Jan 13, 2013)

If you haven't seen it yet, there's a good bit of info in a thread in the review section. Here's a post by member Aphex comparing the KS clone to a Suisin Honyaki wa-gyuto, which should be very similar to the Kono:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...and-pic-heavy)?p=163575&viewfull=1#post163575


----------



## perneto (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, thanks, I didn't notice Aphex's update comparing it to a Suisin. All right, back to waiting for Bluewayjapan to have the Yusuke in stock again (I did place a pre-order with Keiichi already).

(franzb69, I guess you don't know the "bluewayjapan" ebay store? That's where people have been getting Yusuke knives before that site started stocking them recently. They're still cheaper there, much cheaper if you don't live in the US as that's a Japanese store.)


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had both, still have to kono hd. Both are very similar, the sakai yusuki is ss, while the kono is a semi ss. Both get real sharp, both retain edges well, and the fit and finish is not much different. I think i would give a slight advantage to the sakai as far as overall sharpness is concerned, but both get scary sh.arp. And the only reason i do not have the sakai is that i gave it away to a friend


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 13, 2013)

I've owned several of each. The Yusuke has better f&f. The handle is tapered, and smooth. The grind is perfect, and the blade finish is more fine.

For some dumb reason, they don't etched the kanji, which drives me nuts.

I think Konosuke HD steel edges out anything Yusuke uses. 

It's a toss up, but if Yusuke is also mimicking the grind, and not just the profile, I'd go with that.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 13, 2013)

id go with sakai also, the grind on that knife is supposed to be awesome and konos run short. a 232mm is just too short for me. i owned the kono funi and the masamoto ks, i would much prefer the sakai or the kono over the masamoto ks.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 14, 2013)

> I guess you don't know the "bluewayjapan" ebay store?



actually i do, but things complicating my purchasing ability direct from japan is forcing me to buy from american based online stores. i don't have to pay "fictional" overly high customs taxes so i don't have to bribe customs officers. it ends up cheaper for me to get from them.

and i didn't mention blueway coz they too don't have them in stock. 

my bad.


i quite like sakai if i had the choice.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 14, 2013)

One of the main differences is the Yusuke is thicker at the spine, which allows a greater convex edge and stiffness overall. 

I've never used a Kono, so I can't comment of F&F or steel comparisons. You can't go wrong with either, but I'd get a Yusuke. Keiichi did a lot of work w/ Yusuke to get this knife dialed in. It's worth the wait.


----------



## DWells (Jan 15, 2013)

I sent Keiichi a message through ebay about a few deba and the KS clone a few days ago. He has yet to respond, and his customer service is normally superhuman, does he have an e-mail that might present a better way to reach him?


----------



## mpukas (Jan 15, 2013)

I suggesst be patient with him. He's extremely busy, and there's a big time difference. You can always send him a follow up e-mail if you don't hear from him in a couple of days.


----------



## DWells (Jan 15, 2013)

I wasn't suggesting that I was losing patience, more just wondering what form of communication everyone else uses to get in touch with him. The format of the ebay message seems inherently informal and not very user friendly for business transactions. I was hoping someone had a direct e-mail address.


----------



## mpukas (Jan 15, 2013)

I understand where you're coming from. eBay is the best way, informal as it seems.


----------



## dannynyc (May 27, 2013)

Just to build on this thread, does anyone have both the sakai yusuke in the flat profile AND the Konosuke funayuki and, if so, would you be willing to post a side-by-side photo so we can compare the profiles? I've had the Kono for a couple of weeks now and I'm curious to see if the ks profile has a large flat spot.


----------



## dannynyc (May 27, 2013)

dannynyc said:


> Just to build on this thread, does anyone have both the sakai yusuke in the flat profile AND the Konosuke funayuki and, if so, would you be willing to post a side-by-side photo so we can compare the profiles? I've had the Kono for a couple of weeks now and I'm curious to see if the ks profile has a large flat spot.



Obviously if anyone has the Kono funayuki and a masamoto ks, that would be just as helpful. Thanks.


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2013)

The KS and the Sakai yusuke in flat profile don't appear to be that close to me though I have a hard time visually distinguishing. Side by side comparison by mpukas here of the KS and Sakai.


----------



## dannynyc (May 27, 2013)

I see what you mean though because the knives in the photo are different lengths (and especially since the SY's run short and the masamotos long), it's extra hard to tell. 

Anyway if anyone can do a side to side on either next to the Kono, it would be much appreciated!


----------



## labor of love (May 27, 2013)

i think the masamoto in that picture may have a slightly higher tip. the yusuke seems less flat towards the tip.


----------



## chinacats (May 27, 2013)

labor of love said:


> i think the masamoto in that picture may have a slightly higher tip. the yusuke seems less flat towards the tip.



+1, even more important is the geometry difference which seems quite noticeable


----------



## labor of love (May 28, 2013)

I prefer the Yusuke, atleast visually. It looks less extreme.


----------



## Aphex (Jun 6, 2013)

Just to add a few words on the subject. I sharpened my stainless Yusuke KS clone for the first time last week, and my god does this thing get sharp. This knife has made me re-evaluate my views on stainless steel as i can quite honestly say that i can't tell the difference this and most of my carbon knives in terms of ultimate sharpness.

For those of you concidering this knife, all i can say is that it's the real deal.


----------



## dannynyc (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you know the exact species of steel used in the stainless? How was it in terms of ease on sharpening compared to a carbon?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 6, 2013)

dannynyc said:


> Just to build on this thread, does anyone have both the sakai yusuke in the flat profile AND the Konosuke funayuki and, if so, would you be willing to post a side-by-side photo so we can compare the profiles? I've had the Kono for a couple of weeks now and I'm curious to see if the ks profile has a large flat spot.



Don't assume that it is a clone. Most western style knives produced in Sakai have a similar profile, but not identical. Typically, the flat spot is about 1/3 of the lengh of the blade. 

M


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a kono 240hh gyuto and I like it a lot. I am lucky I was able to get one before the price increase.Now the prices have gone up %30 percent (roughly $100 per 240 gyuto ) I doubt I would have ordered the same knife. I haven't owned both brands at the same time yet but from the pictures they seem very similar and Sakai Yusuke seems to be the better bang for the buck


----------



## Aphex (Jun 6, 2013)

dannynyc said:


> Do you know the exact species of steel used in the stainless? How was it in terms of ease on sharpening compared to a carbon?



I have no idea what kind of steel it is, and to be honest, i don't really care. I stopped obsessing about steel types long ago. 

I terms of sharpening, i would say it needed a couple more passes on the stone to create a burr compared to carbon, the burr is very easy to remove though compared to some stainless steels i've used.

In terms of the profile, while were all calling this the KS clone, it's deffintely no clone. The KS has less width at the heel, is longer on the edge and is more spear like.


----------



## dannynyc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to barrage you with questions aphex, but do you have the "flatter" yusuke or the standard one that's currently available on blueway?


----------



## Aphex (Jun 6, 2013)

I got one of the first flat profile knives made.


----------

